# Kỹ năng nào con cần phải có khi đã lên 3



## canhennho123 (12/4/19)

3 tuổi, trẻ đã bắt đầu có những nhận thức, não bộ bắt đầu vận hành hết công suất để trả lời những câu hỏi đang liên tục ập đến. Trải nghiệm chính là người thầy tuyệt vời nhất giúp con bạn tiếp thu những điều mới mẻ.

Có khi nào, cha mẹ chợt thấy buồn một chút vì con mình nhút nhát, kém hơn so với nhiều bạn cùng trang lứa, nguyên nhân lại nằm ở chỗ cơ hội học tập của con có thể bị bỏ lỡ, và sự thiếu tự tin này lại ảnh hưởng tới những năm sau này của con. Vậy, điều cha mẹ nên cần quan tâm bây giờ là kỹ năng nào con cần phải có khi đã lên 3.















_Được thỏa sức sáng tạo luôn là điều hạnh phúc nhất!_​Chơi cùng bạn, làm theo người lớn.
Biết chờ tới lượt mình khi chơi với bạn bè.
Biểu lộ tình cảm với nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc.
Tò mò và thích khám phá.
Có thể dễ dàng tách cha mẹ để tham gia vào các hoạt động vui chơi, học tập với bạn bè.
Có thể nói được câu có 3-5 từ, nói được tên, tuổi của mình và biết dùng đại từ.
Đi, trèo, lên xuống cầu thang, đá bóng, và chạy dễ dàng, có thể đạp xe và tập luyện các cơ tinh.
Biết vẽ các đường thẳng và hình tròn
Biết lật các trang sách
Biết xây các tòa tháp bằng các khối đồ chơi.















_Còn gì vui hơn được chơi với bạn!_​Biết mặc và cởi quần áo, đi giầy dép.
Cầm thìa tự ăn.
Biết rửa tay, chải tóc, đánh răng và làm một số việc nhỏ trong nhà cùng ba mẹ.
Hãy trang bị những kiến thức thật tốt cho cả bản thân và cho các con, giúp các con được phát triển toàn diện, lành mạnh và hơn hết là luôn giữ được nụ cười trẻ thơ rạng rỡ trên môi.
Funny Kids sẵn sàng đồng hành cùng các cha mẹ trên con đường phát triển của trẻ, tạo điều kiện và dành cho con một khởi đầu hoàn hảo nhất. Chào đón Mùa hè mới và chuẩn bị cho một tương lai rực rỡ, Funny Kids luôn dành tặng những ưu đãi hấp dẫn, mở ra một môi trường thân thiện cho mọi gia đình.


----------

